# Foster puppy update



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

It's been 5 days and little Miss Ariel is doing fantastic. She loves her raw food and eats (understandably) like every meal might be her last. Here are a few shots of her from yesterday and one of the first day she was here.

Here she was on the 16th right after coming to my house.









And yesterday meeting my guys for the first time. Cannibals or friends? A little hard to tell....









Helping me hold the camera steady.









Posing for a body shot so she can show off her weight gain.









And giving her best gangsta face. Badass tiny-ness!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Donna she looks so much better. She is really picking up fast. The one she looks like maybe she is about to be the next meal.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Donna she looks so much better. She is really picking up fast. The one she looks like maybe she is about to be the next meal.


I know! My little brindle Chihuahua kept poking her and I could tell Ariel was thinking she might become a snack. It didn't take her long to figure out she wasn't on the menu though and was running through the house like a little fool in no time.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Donna she looks great!!!! I almost want to cry seeing her before pictures, but wow! What a difference in less than a week! You should be so proud of yourself, can't wait to see more pictures of this little angel.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're doing such a fantastic job with this little lady!!! She looks wonderful :thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW...Donna she looks AMAZING!!

It is CRAZY to think what a little time of healthy food will do!!:biggrin:

Keep up the good work....and may she be a foster failure so that we can all watch her grow!! :thumb: :becky:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Keep up the good work....and may she be a foster failure so that we can all watch her grow!! :thumb: :becky:


Here's hoping! She's so wee...how much trouble could she possibly cause :wink:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> and may she be a foster failure so that we can all watch her grow!! :thumb: :becky:


Ha ha ha! Ummm, no. :nono:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Ha ha ha! Ummm, no. :nono:


#peerpressure :laugh:

Send her to meeeeeeeee! I <3 her! 

Though if she's worried about your Chi making a meal out of her, she'd probably think my monsters saw her as an amuse-bouche! :wink:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

You're doing such a fantastic job with her. She looks so much better.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow what an amazing change in such a short time! She is very lucky to have ended up with you.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so in love with this little girl  She is starting to look a lot better, I cant wait to see what she looks like in another week


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Is she ever precious! Shes looking better already


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I absolutely love how much she has improved! Great job you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I think I'm gonna turn her into a real dog yet! :smile: She's been in my foster building until yesterday when I brought her in for some meet and greet time with my guys. I just thought she was too weak at first and would be really intimidated.
She's been in all day today until about 10 minutes ago (foster mama is getting nothing accomplished and is tired) and has had an absolute blast running around, playing, barking, dragging toys from room to room, chewing on inappropriate things..... 
Her little leg muscles are still so underdeveloped but are already 100% stronger. She's certainly a trooper. And to think, all I had to do was feed her....:der:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow Donna she looks great!
If anyone can save her, it's you!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Just goes to show you can't kick the spirit of a doxie! I can't wait to see more pictures of her progress! This little nugget is going to be someone's heart dog thanks to you!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is looking so much better! That is amazing, what a wonderful thing food and a little TLC can do.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy cow!! That has to be the fastest and most amazing transformation ever! Keep up the good work, you're amazing!


----------

